# A travel is always a discovery (traducere)



## fedechiccaaa

Hello everyone!
I'd need to translate a phrase from english to romanian (to tell the truth it's from italian to romanian, but there isn't a specific forum).
The phrase is: 
"A trip is always a discovery, before the discovery of new places is what the new places make to your mind and to your heart. Traveling is always in some form, explore themselves"

I tried to translate it by myself, can you please tell me if there are errors, or if I can translate it better? Thank you very much!

"O calatorie e întotdeauna o descoperire, înainte de o descoperire de locuri noui, este descoperirea de ceea care locurile noue fac la mintea ta, și la inima ta. A calatori e întotdeauna, cumva, o explorare de sine"


Fede


----------



## fedechiccaaa

Sorry, I meant "... a calatori e intotdeauna, cumva, a explora pe sine" sau "...o calatorire e intotdeauna, cumva, o explorare de sine"


----------



## selenanew

fedechiccaaa said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'd need to translate a phrase from english to romanian (to tell the truth it's from italian to romanian, but there isn't a specific forum).
> The phrase is:
> "A trip is always a discovery, before the discovery of new places is what the new places make to your mind and to your heart. Traveling is always in some form, explore themselves"
> 
> I tried to translate it by myself, can you please tell me if there are errors, or if I can translate it better? Thank you very much!
> 
> "O calatorie e întotdeauna o descoperire, înainte de o descoperire de locuri noui, este descoperirea de ceea care locurile noue fac la mintea ta, și la inima ta. A calatori e întotdeauna, cumva, o explorare de sine"
> 
> 
> Fede





Some corrections and a piece of advice:

1. Instead of " întotdeauna", I would use " mereu", it's the same meaning, but has deeper poetical expression;

2. The last part I would translate as : " A calatori este intotdeauna un mod de a se descoperi pe sine.":

3. This part I don't understand "  before the discovery of new places is what the new places make to your mind and to your heart" ( Romanian translation makes no sense). Could you please write Italian sentence?


----------



## fedechiccaaa

selenanew said:


> Some corrections and a piece of advice:
> 
> 3. This part I don't understand "  before the discovery of new places is what the new places make to your mind and to your heart" ( Romanian translation makes no sense). Could you please write Italian sentence?



You're right, the english translation is not correct

"Prima che una scoperta di luoghi nuovi è la scoperta di ciò che i luoghi nuovi fanno alla tua mente e al tuo cuore"


Multumesc


----------



## selenanew

Now, I've understood the meaning.

My variant of translation is:
" Descoperirea meleagurilor noi, înainte de toate, este descoperirea a ceea ce meleagurile noi săvîrșesc in mintea și inima ta.".


----------

